# Hat jemand Tips zur Einstellung und Bedienung eines Lowrance Hook Reveal 9 Triple Shot?



## Hechtschreck-vD (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für ein neues Echolot entschieden und es ist ein Lowrance Hook Reveal 9 TripleShot geworden.

Da ich sowohl in der Angelei, als erst recht auch im Umgang mit Echoloten absoluter Neuling bin, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir der ein oder andere ein paar nützliche Tipps geben könnte.

Ich angle hauptsächlich auf den Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes mit einer Tiefe bis zu 30m und stelle Raubfischen wie Hecht, Zander, Seeforellen nach. Aber auch das Felchenangeln hat es mir angetan.

Ich sage schon mal vorab danke für eure Unterstützung.

VG

Olaf


----------



## Oanga83 (4. Mai 2020)

Servus,
Am besten du übst die Bedienung zu Hause das du am Wasser weißt wo du drücken musst.
Dann stellst du fürs erste alles auf Auto.
Dann fängst du nur mit dem normalen Echolotbild an.
Und schaust ob du dein Blei der  Hegene siehst. ( evtl. High Chirb einstellen.)
Wenn du das Blei beim Heben und senken siehst müsste es fürs erste passen.
Ich bin natürlich kein Profi aber die Felchen finde ich.
Grüsse


----------

